# Gold



## Carsti (4. Februar 2006)

Konnte BLASC nicht auch mal Gold mit angeben? Ist das Feature wech oder habe ich irgendwo einen Haken vergessen. Die Gildies koennen jetzt so schoen die Bank einsehen, wenn ich fuer die entsprechenden Chars "Bankfach mit anzeigen" aktiviere, aber der Kontostand bleibt verborgen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hilfe!


----------



## B3N (4. Februar 2006)

Gold anzeigen ist im Moment nicht drin, Gold anzuzeigen macht eigentlich keinen Sinn, ausser bei entsprechenden Bankchars, dass viel uns dann auch ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gEnsei (4. Februar 2006)

Versteh auch nich wirklich was es für nen Sinn hat wenn Du das Geld siehst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carsti (4. Februar 2006)

gEnsei schrieb:
			
		

> Versteh auch nich wirklich was es für nen Sinn hat wenn Du das Geld siehst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich muss es nicht sehen, sondern meine Mitstreiter. Ich fuehre einen Gilden- und einen Raidpool. Jeder Gildie und jedes Raidmember hat IMHO das Recht, zu wissen was auf der Bank liegt. Und das immer zu posten, nervt. Dann habe ich mir irgendwan ein Script geschrieben, dass die Bankfaecher aus "BankStatement" ausliest und in eine Website schreibt. (BLASC konnte das damals noch nicht auf on-char-basis). Nun kann BLASC das prima, ich koennte mir die Webseite sparen, aber es bleibt das Problem: woher wissen die Mitspieler, wievel Gold in der Kasse ist? Muss ich wieder posten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ideal waere es IMHO, wenn man irgendwo ankreuzen koennte [X] Gold. Und zwar neben den Checkboxes fuer die Schliessfaecher daselbst.

Schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightalf (19. Februar 2006)

das wäre echt super wenn man das gold vom bankchar sehen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe es kommt zb im nächsten blasc update^^

mfg


----------



## Roran (21. Februar 2006)

Wir haben auch eine MC Gruppe, und natürlich Bank Chars.

Einen für Drops und Tränke usw
Einen für Kräuter ( um Tränke bauen zu können )

Wie wäre es, wenn man im Menu anklicken kann:

[x] Bank Char
[x] Inventar anzeigen
[x] Bankplätze anzeigen ( auch Taschen )
[x] Gold anzeigen

Bank Char deswegen, dann könnte man direckt auf das Inventar ( oder Bank )
als Ansicht springen, ohne erst auf die Ausrüstung zu kommen,
und damit das auch nicht angezeigt wird.


----------



## Crowley (21. Februar 2006)

Genau deswegen bin ich so zögerlich mit diesen Features, Sodan. Die besagten Optionen müssten ja dann für jeden Charakter eingestellt werden können, und BLASC verkommt zur Konfogurationsorgie und wir bekommen massig anfragen, warum dies und das nicht geht, weil jemand in bei den Einstellungen was übersehen hat.

Mein Anliegen ist es eigentlich die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bei BLASC so einfach wie möglich zu halten. Leider wird man es da nicht allen recht machen können. Einigen Leuten ist es egal, ob sämtliche Vorräte des Chars im Netz veröffentlicht werden, wiederum andere würden das Lieber für sich behalten.

Momentan tendiere ich zu folgender Möglichkeit. Man kan wie gehabt seine Bank-Chars in der Config auswählen. Diese werden dann komplett ausgelesen: Bank, Inventar + Gold. 

Die nächste Frage sind dann die Rezepte: Auf vielfachen Wunsch können in der nächsten Version die bekannten Craftingrezepte mit ausgelesen werden. Jedoch kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es Leute gibt, die das lieber nicht veröffentlichen wollen, um nicht zu viele Anfragen zu bekommen. Soll ich dafür nun ein zusätzliches Level in den Einstellungen einführen oder einfach ein vorhandenes mitbenutzen (so das man nur Rezepte sehen kann, wenn man auch die Speccung mit hochlädt und umgekehrt) oder ganz auf Levels verzeichten und jedes Feature einzeln auswählbar machen.

Ihr seht, dass es da eine Menge kniffliger Entscheidungen zu treffen gilt.


----------



## barn (21. Februar 2006)

Ist denn schon absehbar, wann eine neue Version vom Client kommt?
Ich warte sehnsuechtig auf eine funktionierende Version, bei der dann auch meine Bankinhalte angezeigt werden. Natuerlich wuerde ich dann auch gerne die Tascheninhalte und den Kontostand sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (21. Februar 2006)

Crowley schrieb:
			
		

> Genau deswegen bin ich so zögerlich mit diesen Features, Sodan. Die besagten Optionen müssten ja dann für jeden Charakter eingestellt werden können, und BLASC verkommt zur Konfogurationsorgie und wir bekommen massig anfragen, warum dies und das nicht geht, weil jemand in bei den Einstellungen was übersehen hat.


Vorschlag meiner seits dazu,
Schreib eine FAQ, wo dann die N00Bs nachlesen können, was für was wo zu finden ist,und wofür. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			
				Crowley schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Anliegen ist es eigentlich die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bei BLASC so einfach wie möglich zu halten. Leider wird man es da nicht allen recht machen können. Einigen Leuten ist es egal, ob sämtliche Vorräte des Chars im Netz veröffentlicht werden, wiederum andere würden das Lieber für sich behalten.


Bei meinen PRIVATEN Char hätte ich es lieber, das keiner in mein Inventar und Bank schauen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber bei der Raidbank, schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			
				Crowley schrieb:
			
		

> Momentan tendiere ich zu folgender Möglichkeit. Man kan wie gehabt seine Bank-Chars in der Config auswählen. Diese werden dann komplett ausgelesen: Bank, Inventar + Gold.


Das wäre auch ok.



			
				Crowley schrieb:
			
		

> Die nächste Frage sind dann die Rezepte: Auf vielfachen Wunsch können in der nächsten Version die bekannten Craftingrezepte mit ausgelesen werden. Jedoch kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es Leute gibt, die das lieber nicht veröffentlichen wollen, um nicht zu viele Anfragen zu bekommen. Soll ich dafür nun ein zusätzliches Level in den Einstellungen einführen oder einfach ein vorhandenes mitbenutzen (so das man nur Rezepte sehen kann, wenn man auch die Speccung mit hochlädt und umgekehrt) oder ganz auf Levels verzeichten und jedes Feature einzeln auswählbar machen.


Das sollte wählbar sein, ich hab keine Lust zu gespämt zu werden, sonst läuft meine Ignorliste dann über. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber Gildenintern wäre das ganz nett.
Damit wenn in der Gilde einer was braucht, er sehen kann, wer das herstellen kann.
Und vieleicht, noch noch die Zutaten mit mengen Angaben.
Wie wäre zb eine Auswahl ala: 

[x] nur Gildenintern anzeigen

Oder per URL, die man im Forum einbinden könnte.
Die man nur selber auslesen kann, und dann diese im Forum posten könnte.
Also das man diese Angaben nur über diese URL nutzen kann.
So wie die hier.

```
[url=http://blasc.de/?i=8925][img]http://blasc.de/item/8925.gif[/img][/url]
```




			
				Crowley schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seht, dass es da eine Menge kniffliger Entscheidungen zu treffen gilt.
> [post="109305"][/post]​


Jo kann ich gut verstehn, bringt doch eure ideen hier rein, und wir ( Nutzer und Blasc Team ) überlegen zusammen.
Vieleicht kommen wir so auf einen guten Kompromiss wo alle gut mit leben können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (26. Februar 2006)

schubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (27. Februar 2006)

Ok, momentan sieht die Planung folgendermaßen aus:

Allgemeine Einstellungen:
Die Levels (einfach, erweitert, komplett) fallen weg. Stattdessen kann man sich selber zusammenklicken, was man übertragen will
[x] Grunddaten (Level, Klasse, Gilde, etc.) für Visitenkarten
[ ] Ausrüstung + Fertigkeiten
[ ] Talente
[ ] Rezepte

Bankchars:
Hier kann man seine Chars per Opt-In als Bankchars deklarieren, für diese werden dann Bankfach, Inventar und Goldvorrat übertragen.


Ich hoffe mit diesen Auswahlmöglichkeiten werden wir möglichst allen Ansprüchen gerecht, ohne das Ganze zu einer Wissenschaft zu erheben.


----------



## Roran (1. März 2006)

Crowley schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, momentan sieht die Planung folgendermaßen aus:
> 
> Allgemeine Einstellungen:
> Die Levels (einfach, erweitert, komplett) fallen weg. Stattdessen kann man sich selber zusammenklicken, was man übertragen will
> ...



Und wie wäre es, mit einem Link in Blasc für die Rezepte, damit man diese Gildenintern aber nicht Extern zu verfügungstellen kann?
Oder auf einer anderen art und weise.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebelschleicher (1. März 2006)

Gildenintern und extern kannst du im Moment nicht trennen. Es gibt kein Usersystem - jede Information ist jedem zugänglich. Oder wie stellst du dir das vor?

Davon abgesehen wäre sogar mit Usersystem der Aufwand fast zu hoch um es zu realisieren.


----------



## Roran (1. März 2006)

Vieleicht hab ichmich umständlich ausgedrückt.

Ich meine.
Das im Blasc ( in der Taskleiste ) ein Link angezeigt wird ( wie der von der Siggrafk ) ,
und das dieser sonst nicht zu sehen ist, nur für dich.


----------



## Bahkruz (16. März 2006)

Eben das kann man nicht realisieren, da BLASC in dem Fall nicht weiß wer "DU" bist...

Aber ich persönlich finde es nicht schlimm wenn man bei dem ADdon dann viel einstellen kann.
Kann doch ein Reiter "Einstellungen" sein, in dem alles festgelegt wird.

Gruß


----------

